# класть/положить  and ставить/поставить



## bubulac

Hello,
Could anybody explain what is the difference between класть/положить and ставить/поставить ?

Thank you,
C.


----------



## PatrickK1

"to lay" and "to set/stand".

ie. "Положи, пожалуйста, книгу." Lay (ie. put) the book down.

"Поставь стакан." Set the glass down.


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> "to lay" and "to set/stand".
> 
> ie. "Положи, пожалуйста, книгу." Lay (ie. put) the book down.
> 
> "Поставь стакан." Set the glass down.


Something does not sound quite right to me. Can you outline more the difference between "to put down" and "to set down" in the above context of "the glass"?


----------



## PatrickK1

Kolan said:


> Something does not sound quite right to me. Can you outline more the difference between "to put down" and "to set down" in the above context of "the glass"?



In English you can use "put" or "set" to mean both "lay" and "stand" (and even "hang", usually). Unless someone wanted to be specific, I think most people would use "put" or "set" interchangeably to encompass all of these different meanings. 

Literally ставить has the meaning of "to put an object in a standing position", correct? I used "set" because saying "stand the glass" sounded rather awkward to me. 

So, in English, most would just say:
"Put/Set the book down."
"Put/Set the glass down."

To clarify the difference in Russian:
"Lay the book down."
"Put the glass down in a standing position."


----------



## Kolan

PatrickK1 said:


> In English you can use "put" or "set" to mean both "lay" and "stand" (and even "hang", usually). Unless someone wanted to be specific, I think most people would use "put" or "set" interchangeably to encompass all of these different meanings.
> 
> Literally ставить has the meaning of "to put an object in a standing position", correct? I used "set" because saying "stand the glass" sounded rather awkward to me.
> 
> So, in English, most would just say:
> "Put/Set the book down."
> "Put/Set the glass down."
> 
> To clarify the difference in Russian:
> "Lay the book down."
> "Put the glass down in a standing position."


That's what I meant to say, *to set* and *to put* talking about a glass would be the same. However, you can only put/set a glass down in a standing position, otherwise it will simply not stand. In Russian that's what understood, when you're saying: "*Поставь/ставь стакан"*. It is impossible to say: "_Положи/клади стакан_".

Please, notice also, that in English you'll have to add *down*, which is not translated to Russian for its redundancy, since the action of putting/setting includes a non-implicit direction.


----------



## palomnik

bubulac, it is part of an overall tendency in Russian to particularlize actions, a tendency that English doesn't have - rather the contrary, in fact. What's more, it's easy for an English speaker to confuse some of the verb pairs that exist in Russian.

So in addition to класть/положить of course you have ложиться/лечь - to lie (one's self) down, and лежать/полежать - to be lying down.

In the case of ставить/поставить you have вставать/встать, to stand (one's self) up, and стоять/постоять - to be standing.

You may also want to add to your vocabulary the following:

сажать/посадить - to "seat" somebody or something, as opposed to садиться/сесть, to sit (one's self) down and сидеть/посидеть, to be sitting. сажать/посадить is more common in its extended meanings of to "plant" a plant, or to put somebody in jail (посадить в тюрьму).

вешать/повесить - to hang something, as opposed to висеть/повисеть, to be hanging. As far as I know there's no third set for this verb; "to hang yourself" is повеситься.

выращивать/вырастить - to grow something, i.e., cause it to grow or "to raise" animals or plants. "To grow" in the sense of "to grow up" is расти/вырасти. 

There are probably more of these causative type verbs, but those are the only ones I can think of now.


----------



## Kolan

palomnik said:


> сажать/посадить is more common in its extended meanings of to "plant" a plant, or to put somebody in jail (посадить в тюрьму).


Good one!

E.g.: "Посадил дед Репу. Выйдет Репа - п...ц/капут деду. Жалко Репу - снова сядет".


----------



## molotovR

*Re: класть/положить  and ставить/поставить


Just an attempt to summarize



**класть/положить   to place horizontally*


*ставить/поставить  **to place vertically



Не следует говорить "я ложу", а правильно - "я кладу".

При этом фраза "Положите руки на стол" звучит нормально   

Как бонус  предлагаю  выражение ниже:

Класть с прибором на ( colloquial, to ignore smb or smth) кого-то или что-то
*


----------



## Russianer

bubulac said:


> hello,
> could anybody explain what is the difference between класть/положить and ставить/поставить ?
> 
> Thank you,
> c.


 
Поставить - значит установить что-либо в стоячем положении,
а положить- означает установить что-либо в лежачем положении.

Например, фразы: " поставь книгу на полку ", "положи ребенка в постель", "положи книгу на диван", итд..


----------



## Saluton

Kolan said:


> It is impossible to say: "_Положи/клади стакан_".


It is possible, in fact it's the only variant possible if you actually lay it down.


----------



## palomnik

Kolan said:


> Good one!
> 
> E.g.: "Посадил дед Репу. Выйдет Репа - п...ц/капут деду. Жалко Репу - снова сядет".


 
Maybe it seems strange to point out the jail idiom, but the connection between going to jail and the verb "to sit" is understood in Russian, viz. Ilf and Petrov in Золотой Теленок":

_Я — Фунт, — повторил он с чувством. — Мне девяносто лет. Я всю жизнь сидел за других. Такая моя профессия — страдать за других._


----------



## Kolan

Saluton said:


> It is possible, in fact it's the only variant possible if you actually lay it down.


Вы, похоже, правы. Можно *положить стакан* в раковину для мойки посуды. Однако вот, что имеется на данный счёт в принципе:

Южный Крест светил в окне. Тень лежала на стене. 
*Положи стакан*  на место. Положи журнал на место. Положи рукав на стул. Положи ведро на стул. Положи табак на стул. Положи фольгу на стул. *...*
 lib.ru/PROZA/VORONEZHSKIJ/bulochn.txt_Piece40.04 

КГБ: Познание рабы (интернет версия). Глава 2.  
Оставь прищепку снаружи и *положи стакан* на язык, как ты пыталась сделать это с самого начала. Теперь мне пить совсем не хотелось, к тому же, я понимала, *...*
 lib.misto.kiev.ua/SEXSTORY/PoznanierabyinternetversijaGlava2Denshestoy.txt 

( *Положи стакан* *марганцовки* и 0,5 бутылку глицерина - рванет кульно и задымит все . 2) ПРЕДУПРЕЖДАЮ!!! ОЧЕНЬ ОПАСНО!!! Берем снова пакет. *...*
 forum.xakep.ru/m_1000726/mpage_2/tm.htm

(Здесь, заметим, кладётся марганцовка, а не стакан). 

Заикание у дошкольников - методы устранения и виды заикания  - 
В конфликтной ситуации типа заданий: «*Положи стакан* на ложку», «*Положи коробку* на карандаш» сразу возникают ошибки в их выполнении. 
 sochinki.info/page/8/ -

Сделай мне одолжение, Малдер, - говорю я, -  _*положи стакан*_ в раковину, и отправляйся домой. Он встаёт и *кладёт стакан* в раковину. *...*
 www.txf.ru/books/index.php/Identity.rar?action=download&store=custom&id=688


----------



## palomnik

kolan said:


> Вы, похоже, правы. Можно *положить стакан* в раковину для мойки посуды.


 
Но я никогда не понял, почему нужно говорить "ставить пластинку."


----------



## Russianer

palomnik said:


> Но я никогда не понял, почему нужно говорить "ставить пластинку."


 
Потому что граммофонная пластинка приставляется к старинному граммофону как приставка. А , например, термин "ставить" в значении "ставить программу" этот термин означает устанавливать программное обеспечение.


----------



## Kolan

palomnik said:


> Но я никогда не понимал, почему нужно говорить "ставить пластинку."


Я думаю, это потому, что пластинка - с музыкой, и *ставится*, на самом деле, музыка. Но для этого пластинку (диск) надо *положить* на вертушку.

Замечу далее, что "*поставить*" - это совсем не то же самое, что "вставить", и вышеприведенный пример с пластинкой это частично демонстрирует.


----------



## Maroseika

russianer said:


> Потому что граммофонная пластинка приставляется к старинному граммофону как приставка. .


На старинный граммофон пластинка устанавливается точно так же, как на современный проигрыватель, то есть - кладется.
"Поставить музыку" тоже ничего не объясняет, поскольку применяется только в значении "поставить пластинку".
Вопрос действительно трудный. 
Можно предположить, что сначала было "наставить": наставить пластинку - надеть ее на штырь граммофона, возможно, именно так писывали в старинных инструкциях к граммофонам. Потом слово "наставить" в значении "установить" устарело и превратилось в "ставить", "поставить".


----------



## Maroseika

Вот еще на конкурирующем форуме возникла версия, что термин "поставить" перешел на пластинки с валиков для фонографа - предшественника граммофона. В фонограф сменные валики вставлялись или ставились.


----------



## mabimabi

Kolan said:


> It is impossible to say: "_Положи/клади стакан_".



Following this argument, I'd say: you could use it if I want you to put the glass not in a standing position. is it wrong?

---

I'm reading a text where there's a dialogue between a girl and a deliverer, she orders:

"Положите письма сюда.Поставьте посылки туда. "

So, the deliverer put the letters on the table, because there're laying in a horizontal position, I got it. But I cant understand why she use Поставьте  for the packs. Can't they stand in two positions? Vertical and horizontal.


----------



## Maroseika

mabimabi said:


> Following this argument, I'd say: you could use it if I want you to put the glass not in a standing position. is it wrong?



You are right: положить стакан means put it horizontally. But it can be understood correctly only in the specific context, not in general. As if you say this to someone holding it in his hands, he would hardly understand what you mean and will rather think you mean putting it into something (положи стакан в сумку).





> I'm reading a text where there's a dialogue between a girl and a deliverer, she orders:
> 
> "Положите письма сюда.Поставьте посылки туда. "
> 
> So, the deliverer put the letters on the table, because there're laying in a horizontal position, I got it. But I cant understand why she use Поставьте  for the packs. Can't they stand in two positions? Vertical and horizontal/



Поставьте посылки presumes the boxes are rather big or maybe she meant putting them one on top of another. For smaller boxes I'd say положите (сложите).


----------



## ThePermian

Maroseika said:


> Вот еще на конкурирующем форуме возникла версия, что термин "поставить" перешел на пластинки с валиков для фонографа - предшественника граммофона. В фонограф сменные валики вставлялись или ставились.


Can you send me the link?


----------



## Maroseika

ThePermian said:


> Can you send me the link?


I'm afraid now, 4 years after, I have no idea what was all that about...


----------



## gaglians

Hi, I have a question for you. I understood the difference between ставить (to put something standing vertically) and класть (to put something horizontally). Still, I am having some difficulties with some exercises. For example, what does food do in a dish? I would say лежать, but then I found this example in my book: Ставь, пожалуйста, фрукты на тарелку. Is this a typo or what? Why would fruits stand vertically in a dish?? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Saluton

Ставь фрукты на тарелку is a very unlikely example. The verb can really be used with fruit that can take a vertical position, such as pineapples, but even in that case it is more correct to say *поставь ананасы на тарелку* (the plate would have to be big, too). In your textbook, it's almost certainly incorrect.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Я и ананасы не стал бы ставить на тарелку. Я их стал бы класть или ложить. А вот сказать поставь фрукты/ананасы на стол вполне можно.


----------



## Maroseika

gaglians said:


> I found this example in my book: Ставь, пожалуйста, фрукты на тарелку. Is this a typo or what?


You are quite right, this is nothing but a mistake.


----------



## gaglians

Thanks a lot, that is what I thought too


----------



## Saluton

cheburashka Gena said:


> Я их стал бы класть или ложить.


Yet another proof that the Russian forum has turned into a bunch of dilettantes who can't speak proper Russian. It should be closed. You needn't come here again, gaglians.


----------



## rusita preciosa

cheburashka Gena said:


> Я их стал бы класть или ложить.


*ложить*????? Good god.
To Russian language learners: please never ever use that word.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

rusita preciosa said:


> *ложить*????? Good god.
> To Russian language learners: please never ever use that word.


Вот почему-то русские постоянно употребляют это слово, а другим вы его использовать не советуете. Я в 90% случаев скажу "положи ананасы на тарелку". Поклади ананасы на тарелку может сойти за выпендрёж.
*Saluton*, ваши антирусские выпады вообще комментироватьне буду.


----------



## rusita preciosa

cheburashka Gena said:


> Вот почему-то русские постоянно употребляют это слово, а другим вы его использовать не советуете. Я в 90% случаев скажу "*положи* ананасы на тарелку". Поклади ананасы на тарелку может сойти за выпендрёж.


*Положить* and *ложить* are very different: the former is a completely normal verb form, while the latter is illiterate. 
I'm not sure I have ever heard *поклади* used other than jockingly.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

О чем мы вообще разговариваем? О разнице между класть/ложить или о разнице между ложить/положить? И в чем же разница в последней паре? В том что есть приставка -по и нет приставки -по?
Я взял ананасы и начал класть их на тарелку.
Я взял ананасы и начал ложить их на тарелку.
или следует сказать: 
Я взял ананасы и начал положить их на тарелку ?


----------



## cheburashka Gena

> 'm not sure I have ever heard поклади used other than jockingly.


В повелительном наклонении я скажу: Положь ананасы на тарелку!


----------



## gvozd

cheburashka Gena said:


> О чем мы вообще разговариваем? О разнице между класть/ложить или о разнице между ложить/положить? И в чем же разница в последней паре? В том что есть приставка -по и нет приставки -по?
> Я взял ананасы и начал класть их на тарелку.
> Я взял ананасы и начал ложить их на тарелку.
> или следует сказать:
> Я взял ананасы и начал положить их на тарелку ?



Мы толкуем Вам о том, что в русском языке не существует глагола "ложить". Русский язык меняется. Не в лучшую сторону. Вот меня дико раздражают вывески "займ". Нигде ещё не видел правильного "заём". Видимо, этот проклятый "займ" скоро станет нормой из-за неуважения большинства носителей к своему языку. Раньше нельзя было говорить "езжай", только "поезжай". Сейчас, видимо, "езжай" уже норма...


----------



## cheburashka Gena

gvozd


> Мы толкуем Вам о том, что в русском языке не существует глагола "ложить".


Как это нигде? Он давно существует в активном лексиконе миллионов русских и отлично чебя чувствует. Я и те, кто вокруг меня употребляем глагол "ложить" уж намного чаще, чем "класть". Глагол "положить" в словорях есть, Но он является ничем иным, как производным от глагола "ложить", образованным при помощи приставки -по. Вы можете себе представить, что производная форма присутствует в словарях, а изначальная нет? Тем более, что она активно живет в современном русском языке. Если форма "ложить" отсутствует в словарях, то это проблема словарей, а не русского языка. 
Может теперь вместо команды "ложись" следует выполнять команду "кладись"? Или говорить " Я кладусь спать в 11 часов"?


> Раньше нельзя было говорить "езжай", только "поезжай". Сейчас, видимо, "езжай" уже норма...


Мне лично никто так говорить не запрещал. Я так говорил, говорю и буду говорить.


----------



## gvozd

cheburashka gena said:


> как это нигде? он давно существует в активном лексиконе миллионов русских и отлично чебя чувствует. я и те, кто вокруг меня употребляем глагол "ложить" уж намного чаще, чем "класть". глагол "положить" в словорях есть, но он является ничем иным, как производным от глагола "ложить", образованным при помощи приставки -по. вы можете себе представить, что производная форма присутствует в словарях, а изначальная нет? тем более, что она активно живет в современном русском языке. если форма "ложить" отсутствует в словарях, то это проблема словарей, а не русского языка.
> может теперь вместо команды "ложись" следует выполнять команду "кладись"? или говорить " я кладусь спать в 11 часов"?



является не чем иным.

логика у вас, конечно, выше всяких похвал. этак я могу развить теорию, мол, глагол "ненавидеть" - это глагол "навидеть" плюс приставка "не".
P. S. команда "ложись" не имеет отношения к несуществующему глаголу "ложить". есть глагол "ложиться". вот и всё.


----------



## Maroseika

cheburashka Gena said:


> Я и ананасы не стал бы ставить на тарелку. Я их стал бы класть или ложить.


То есть "класть" и "ложить" для вас имеют разное значение?




cheburashka Gena said:


> Может теперь вместо команды "ложись" следует выполнять команду "кладись"? Или говорить " Я кладусь спать в 11 часов"?


Вообще-то так называемых недостаточных глаголов в русском языке немало, так что ваш пример ничего не доказывает.

Для пуристов: глагол ложить зафиксирован в словаре Ушакова как просторечный и диалектный, но в словаре Горбачевича - как неправильный. Вряд ли это разумно, учитывая широкую распространенность слова, особенно в говорах. Возможно, со временем это будет исправлено и слово ложить будет признано вариантом нормы (как узаконенное недавно, по слухам,  зво́нит).
Разумеется, изучающим русский язык лучше не употреблять "ложить", как, впрочем, и другие просторечные слова и формы.
Но отрицать его бытование в языке довольно странно. Хотя не менее странно это слово выглядит и в литературной речи. Так что проблема всего лишь в стилистике.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

gvozd


> логика у вас, конечно, выше всяких похвал. этак я могу развить теорию, мол, глагол "ненавидеть" - это глагол "навидеть" плюс приставка "не".


Некоторые уже развили эту теорию до вас:

*Ненавидеть*
Древнерусское – ненавидети.
Старославянское – ненавидети.
Глагол «ненавидеть» пришло в русский язык из старославянского в XI в. и означает «испытывать чувство злобы к кому-либо». Вероятно, отрицательная форма «ненавидети» произошла от глагола «навидети», имеющего семантику – «жить дружно, мирно» и утраченного до установления древнерусского языка.
_
Этимологический словарь русского языка. М.: Русский язык от А до Я. Издательство <ЮНВЕС>.   Москва.   2003._


*Maroseika*


> Для пуристов: глагол ложить зафиксирован в словаре Ушакова как просторечный и диалектный, но в словаре Горбачевича - как неправильный.


Может для пуристов он просторечный диалектный и неправильный, а для русских он правильный и повсеместно распространенный.

Maroseika


> То есть "класть" и "ложить" для вас имеют разное значение?


Одинаковое. Хочешь - ложи, хочешь - клади, а хочешь - ставь. Итог один.


----------



## gvozd

cheburashka Gena said:


> Может для пуристов он просторечный диалектный и неправильный, а для русских он правильный и повсеместно распространенный.



Ради всего святого, не надо говорить за всех русских. Это как минимум не очень умно.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

> Ради всего святого, не надо говорить за всех русских. Это как минимум не очень умно.


 А я не за всех, я говорю всего лишь от имени миллионов, которые употребляют глагол "ложить" в своей речи каждый день и много раз.


----------



## Maroseika

cheburashka Gena said:


> Может для пуристов он просторечный диалектный и неправильный, а для русских он правильный и повсеместно распространенный.


Ну, палку-то перегибать, наверное, тоже не стоит. Просторечный и диалектный - это всего лишь научная констатация факта. У языка много регистров, есть и просторечный. Примешивать просторечия к литературной речи можно, но мало у кого это получается красиво, недостает вкуса и чувства меры. Поэтому пуристы предпочитают с этим вовсе не связываться, а антипуристы (не знаю уж, как их лучше назвать... не грязнули же?) валят все в кучу без разбору. 



> Одинаковое. Хочешь - ложи, хочешь - клади, а хочешь - ставь. Итог один.


Итог, конечно, не один, но вопрос не в этом. Уточню: для вас нет смыслового (не стилистического) отличия, оттенка между класть и ложить? Вы считаете их полными синонимами?


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Maroseika, что же вы все упорствуете-то, а?. Научитесь уже признавать свою неправоту, когда это нужно.
  Нормальный и повсеместно распространенный - вот констатация настоящего, а не книжного, высосаного факта, вне зависимости от того, что об этом думают пуристы, а также от того, что пуристы думают о себе самих и нас, русских.


----------



## gvozd

cheburashka Gena said:


> Maroseika, что же вы все упорствуете-то, а?. Научитесь уже признавать свою неправоту, когда это нужно.



Здесь есть одна проблемка. Не правы - Вы.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

gvozd said:


> Здесь есть одна проблемка. Не правы - Вы.


Еще один пурист? Прав я, а не правы вы. Мне надоела эта тема. Дальше разбирайтесь сами.


----------



## gvozd

cheburashka Gena said:


> Еще один пурист? Прав я, а не правы вы. Мне надоела эта тема. Дальше разбирайтесь сами.



Правы мы, а не правы Вы. Но пасаран. Разберёмся.


----------



## Maroseika

cheburashka Gena said:


> Maroseika, что же вы все упорствуете-то, а?. Научитесь уже признавать свою неправоту, когда это нужно.
> Нормальный и повсеместно распространенный - вот констатация настоящего, а не книжного, высосаного факта, вне зависимости от того, что об этом думают пуристы, а также от того, что пуристы думают о себе самих и нас, русских.



Простите великодушно, но партийность в литературе мы уже проходили, поэтому на патриотизм в лингвистике нас не купишь. Есть системный, беспристрастный, научный подход к живому, стихийному языку, а есть подход ненаучный, осложненный патриотизмом головного мозга и звериной серьезностью.
Здесь мы стараемся следовать первому.


----------



## Ahu Lee

*cheburashka Gena*, глаголов "ложи", "лож", "ложить", "поклади", "покласть" и прочих подобных в русском языке НЕТ, т.е. использовать их -- говорить неправильно! Вам лично никто ничего разумеется не запрещает, говорите как вам нравится, как вам привычнее, но только не здесь, ибо это форум лингвистический, где вы назвавшись "нэйтив спикером" так или иначе представляете наш "великий и могучий", являетесь примером для людей его изучающих. Пудря им мозги таким своим русским, вы оказываете им не что иное, как медвежью услугу. Придерживайтесь норм! 



> Может теперь вместо команды "ложись" следует выполнять команду "кладись"? Или говорить " Я кладусь спать в 11 часов"?


Я *ложусь* спать в 11 часов. "(Я) кладусь" -- это что угодно, только не русский язык.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

> глаголов "ложи", "лож", "ложить", "поклади", "покласть" и прочих подобных в русском языке НЕТ


Все эти глаголы в русском языке ЕСТЬ!


> где вы назвавшись "нэйтив спикером" так или иначе представляете наш "великий и могучий", являетесь примером для людей его изучающих.


ага, руссо туристо, облико морале.
Заканчивайте уже. Мне что делать большенечего как вам отвечать?


----------



## gvozd

cheburashka Gena said:


> Все эти глаголы в русском языке ЕСТЬ!



Вы можете это доказать? Пустопорожние заявления "я прав, так говорят миллионы" доказательством считаться не могут в силу ненаучности и откровенной глупости.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

> Пустопорожние заявления "я прав, так говорят миллионы" доказательством считаться не могут в силу ненаучности и откровенной глупости.


это типа таких?


> Здесь есть одна проблемка. Не правы - Вы.


Повседневная живая речь миллионов вам не доказательство? Этого нет, потому что этого нет в книжках?


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Чиста сердечное признание
*
gvozd, Ahu Lee, Maroseika и все, все, все. Я был не прав. Извините меня, пожалуйста. Я с вами согласен.

Я  больше **не буду**хулиганить.


*


----------



## Juniva

It is possible to say Положи стакан only if you literally want it to be placed in a horisontal position. Otherwise it is incorrect.


----------



## Ahu Lee

Juniva said:


> It is possible to say Положи стакан only if you literally want it to be placed in a horisontal position. Otherwise it is incorrect.



Please read the thread before you post.


----------



## e2-e4 X

gvozd said:


> Вы можете это доказать? Пустопорожние заявления "я прав, так говорят миллионы" доказательством считаться не могут в силу ненаучности и откровенной глупости.


С каких это пор констатация факта считается ненаучным подходом? И наоборот, что научного в заявлении, что некоего слова "нет" на том основании, что где-то так написано или кто-то так утверждает? Кроме того, перед тем, как говорить, что глупость "откровенна", неплохо бы разобраться, в чём именно "глупость". "Очевидные" утверждения легче всего оказываются ложными, очевидность бывает кажущаяся.


gvozd said:


> Мы толкуем Вам о том, что в русском языке не существует глагола "ложить". Русский язык меняется. Не в лучшую сторону. Вот меня дико раздражают вывески "займ". Нигде ещё не видел правильного "заём". Видимо, этот проклятый "займ" скоро станет нормой из-за неуважения большинства носителей к своему языку. Раньше нельзя было говорить "езжай", только "поезжай". Сейчас, видимо, "езжай" уже норма...


Ошибка.  Не к "своему" языку, а к вашему. И не столько неуважение, сколько параллельный путь.


Saluton said:


> Yet another proof that the Russian forum has turned into a bunch of dilettantes who can't speak proper Russian. It should be closed. You needn't come here again, gaglians.


Как говорится, пример троллинга… Во какая долгая и продуктивная дискуссия выросла из такой аргументации.

Разумеется, не "can't", а "don't want to". А "proper" в данном случае — категория безоценочная. Во всяком случае, должна быть такой. Ну а если людей считать в "банчах"…


Maroseika said:


> Ну, палку-то перегибать, наверное, тоже не стоит. Просторечный и диалектный - это всего лишь научная констатация факта.


Согласен. Беда в том, что для многих просторечие, диалектизм — что красная тряпка для быка. Заклеймить, оскорбить, попинать и выбросить. Действительно, напоминает не то снобизм, не то национализм какой-то.


----------



## gvozd

e2-e4 X said:


> С каких это пор констатация факта считается ненаучным подходом? И наоборот, что научного в заявлении, что некоего слова "нет" на том основании, что где-то так написано или кто-то так утверждает? Кроме того, перед тем, как говорить, что глупость "откровенна", неплохо бы разобраться, в чём именно "глупость". "Очевидные" утверждения легче всего оказываются ложными, очевидность бывает кажущаяся.
> 
> Ошибка.  Не к "своему" языку, а к вашему. И не столько неуважение, сколько параллельный путь.



Вот скажите, чего ради вся эта катавасия? Я себя, если честно, чувствую просто дебилом. Если большинство говорит неправильно, это значит, что это большинство право? Где логика? Про "ваш" язык вообще не понял.


----------



## e2-e4 X

А почему обязательно одни должны быть правы, а другие — нет?

Этак можно сказать, что англичане неправильно говорят на индоевропейском языке. Мы — правильно, а англичане — нет.  Утрирую, конечно…


----------



## cheburashka Gena

gvozd said:


> Вот скажите, чего ради вся эта катавасия? Я себя, если честно, чувствую просто дебилом. Если большинство говорит неправильно, это значит, что это большинство право? Где логика? Про "ваш" язык вообще не понял.


Это демократия. Привыкайте. А вы все ждете указа из ЦК.



> Этак можно сказать, что англичане неправильно говорят на индоевропейском языке. Мы — правильно, а англичане — нет.


Я сейчас начал читать одну книжку, где этот тезис как раз доказывается.


----------



## Sobakus

gvozd said:


> Мы толкуем Вам о том, что в русском языке не существует глагола "ложить".



Позвольте, под термином "русский язык" вы понимаете лишь литературный его пласт? Советую вам разобраться в терминологии.


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Если большинство говорит неправильно, это значит, что это большинство право?


Конечно, право. Большинство не может ошибаться в отношении языка, ведь язык - продукт стихийного творчества массы носителей. Язык не портится, а развивается по своим внутренним законам. До некоторой степени проявление этих законов можно сдерживать административными мерами, и это даже полезно, чтобы стихийный язык не стал хаотическим. Но - только до некоторой степени, иначе литературный язык превратится в нечто архаичное и неподвижное. Так что вся тонкость в том, чтобы правильно определять тенденции и те критические моменты, когда та или иная не литературная форма становится настолько распространенной, что ей уже необходимо придать статус варианта нормы или даже новой нормы. 
Но заниматься этим должны специалисты, а не отдельные носители языка, чей языковой кругозор неизбежно ограничен личным опытом. Эти носители вольны говорить так, как им заблагорассудится, но литературной нормой всегда будет называться только то, что зафиксировано словарями. Это не идеология, не диктатура, а всего лишь вопрос определения: говорим мы на литературном языке или на не литературном. На русскость обоих никто не покушается.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Maroseika said:


> "Поставить музыку" тоже ничего не объясняет, поскольку применяется только в значении "поставить пластинку".


Почему же? Можно поставить музыку, пьесу, операционную систему. В общем — привести в активное положение.


=============

Addition:


Maroseika said:


> Это не идеология, не диктатура


Это не диктатура, это бюрократия. В смысле: «бюрократия» в нейтральном смысле слова, без оценочной характеристики.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Хотел написать по теме лингвисты, народ и русский язык, но передумал.
 По поводу глагола "ложить". Вы сами признаете, что существуют формы положить, выложить, ложись, я ложусь и т. д. Однако изначальная форма «ложить» в словарях отсутствует, несмотря на то, что в русском языке она активно присутствует. Вместо него нам почему-то упорно подсовывают глагол «класть», с совсем другим корнем. Вам не кажется это странным? Это уже похоже не на нерасторопность составителей словарей, а на злой умысел. Такое впечатление, что эта форма была специально изъята из словаря. Кем и с какой целью – это уже загадка.


----------



## Maroseika

e2-e4 X said:


> Почему же? Можно поставить музыку, пьесу, операционную систему. В общем — привести в активное положение.


Простите, но что значит поставить музыку? Ставят пьесу, оперу (на сцене; и это, не исключено, калька mettre en scene), но музыку?... 
Операционную же систему, скорее, устанавливают, а не ставят, и не исключено, что это скалькированное install.




> Это не диктатура, это бюрократия. В смысле: «бюрократия» в нейтральном смысле слова, без оценочной характеристики.


Пускай так, ничего не имею против бюрократии "в нейтральном смысле слова", без нее в современном обществе нельзя.


----------



## Maroseika

cheburashka Gena said:


> [FONT=&]Хотел написать по теме лингвисты, народ и русский язык, но передумал.
> По поводу глагола "ложить". Вы сами признаете, что существуют формы положить, выложить, ложись, я ложусь и т. д. Однако изначальная форма «ложить» в словарях отсутствует, несмотря на то, что в русском языке она активно присутствует. Вместо него нам почему-то упорно подсовывают глагол «класть», с совсем другим корнем. Вам не кажется это странным? Это уже похоже не на нерасторопность составителей словарей, а на злой умысел. Такое впечатление, что эта форма была специально изъята из словаря. Кем и с какой целью – это уже загадка.[/FONT]


Если отвлечься от теории заговора и признать существование двух пластов языка - литературного и не литературного, то нельзя не заметить, что с давних пор глагол ложить находится за пределами литературной части языка. Слово отмечено у Ушакова как просторечное и областное, еще Даль особо отмечал, что слово употребляется только с предлогами, и вы не найдете его в русской литературе последних двухсот лет иначе как при передаче именно просторечия. Не думаете же вы, что все русские писатели дружно злоумыслили против этого слова? Писатель ведь - штука независимая и своевольная, словари ей не указ, а поди ж ты - нет и все тут.
Естественное объяснение этого, думаю, состоит в том, что еще задолго до эпохи систематического нормирования языка  глагол ложить (каузатив глагола лежать) по каким-то причинам был вытеснен другим глаголом: класть. Возможно, вытеснен он был только из той части русского языка, которая впоследствии явилась основой для литературного языка, то есть из московского говора. Но будучи вытесненным, слово осталось на периферии языка - в говорах и просторечии (диалектные слова обычно приходят в литературный язык сначала как просторечия, поскольку диалекты всегда имеют более низкий социальный статус, чем литературный язык). 

Так о чем же мы спорим? Самое понятие литературного языка - вполне формальное, искусственное, это продукт общественного договора, и заключают его на определенном этапе развития культуры носители всех языков мира.
Никто не отрицает существования слова ложить и еще тьмы просторечий в русском языке, но - за пределами его литературного (и даже разговорно-литературного) пласта. Еще в 60-х годах В.В. Виноградов говорил:
"...к границам разговорно-литературной речи приблизились и иногда беспорядочно врываются в сферу литературного выражения слова и обороты областного или грубого просторечия "ложить" вместо "класть", "обратно" вместо "опять"...; "крайний" вместо "последний"; "взади" вместо "сзади"; "заместо" там где нужно "вместо" и так далее.".

Как видите, лингвисты ясно различают речь литературную, разговорно-литературную и не литературную. Никому не возбраняется смешивать в своей речи слова из всех пластов русского языка, но красивая речь подразумевает цельность стиля. Беспорядочно примешивать просторечия к литературной речи так же нелепо, как командовать бойцами стройбата на чистом литературном языке.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Maroseika
 Похоже это сплоченная, глубоко законспирированная и очень влиятельная организация, раз им удалось внести такие правки во все словари и справочники и жестко контролировать проявление всякого инакомыслия.
 Также это весьма древняя группа, поскольку по вашим словам табу на употребление глагола «ложить» существует уже около двухсот лет и вероятно ее членом был Даль.
 Мотивы запрета возможно носят регилиозно-мистический характер. В общем, я не собираюсь влезать в это дело и копать глубже, я еще жить хочу. Разбирайтесь дальше без меня.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Maroseika said:


> Простите, но что значит поставить музыку? Ставят пьесу, оперу (на сцене; и это, не исключено, калька mettre en scene), но музыку?...


Ну, ещё можно «ставить на вид». То есть, показать недостатки. По-моему, и музыку можно точно так же «предъявить».


cheburashka Gena said:


> [...] Мотивы запрета [...]


Чебурашка, вы это серьёзно?  Я всё ещё надеюсь, что вы шутите.


----------



## Ahu Lee

e2-e4 X said:


> Чебурашка, вы это серьёзно?  Я всё ещё надеюсь, что вы шутите.



А я надеюсь, что шутили именно вы, вместе с *Sobakus*-ом и *Maroseik*-ой. Иначе какой смысл вообще всего этого "говорения о языке"? Пиши\говори как знаешь, а если тебя поправят, ссылайся на абстрактное "большинство" -- логика вашего "манифеста". Или я неправильно вас понял?


----------



## Maroseika

Ahu Lee said:


> Или я неправильно вас понял?


Меня, по крайней мере, точно неправильно. 
Есть общественный договор о том, что считать литературным языком, и о тех, кто определяет и переопределяет его границы. И это не абстрактное большинство, а конкретные специалисты, которым заниматься этой работой поручает общество. Количественный критерий в их работе, конечно, используется, но он далеко не единственный. 
Разумеется, любой человек вправе не присоединяться к общественному договору или выразить недоверие нанятым специалистам, но существо дела от этого не меняется: литературный язык - только то, что считают таковым специалисты, создающие словари. Это такие правила игры, играть в которую никто никого не заставляет (ну разве что бедолаг, сдающих экзамены). Но уж если взялся играть, самовольно раздвигать или сужать рамки литературного языка не спортивно: либо говоришь на литературном, словарном языке, либо - как нравится, но тогда не претендуешь на то, что говоришь литературно.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

> Есть общественный договор о том, что считать литературным языком, и о тех, кто определяет и переопределяет его границы


Мы его не подписывали.


> И это не абстрактное большинство


Конечно, ведь это большинство конкретно и реально.


> литературный язык - только то, что считают таковым специалисты, создающие словари.


Смешно, но при чем здесь русский язык?


----------



## e2-e4 X

Ahu Lee said:


> А я надеюсь, что шутили именно вы, вместе с *Sobakus*-ом и *Maroseik*-ой. Иначе какой смысл вообще всего этого "говорения о языке"? Пиши\говори как знаешь, а если тебя поправят, ссылайся на абстрактное "большинство" -- логика вашего "манифеста". Или я неправильно вас понял?


Во-первых, «как знаешь» — не получается. Говорить надо со смыслом и желательно красиво, соблюдая логику речи — хотя бы для того, чтобы удобно было понимать.

Во-вторых, есть отдельная закавыка для «пиши». Поразительно малое число людей владеют письменным русским языком, как родным или почти как родным. Очень часто — фактически на уровне плохо выученного иностранного. Близкородственного поверхностно выученного иностранного. Поэтому здесь трудно определить, кого же именно включать в «большинство».


----------



## gvozd

Карочи, у нас димакратея. Пешу как хачу и атвалити. Форум болше нинужен. Ура!


----------



## Maroseika

cheburashka Gena said:


> Мы его не подписывали.


Общественный договор никто никогда не подписывает, потому он так и называется. Все претензии  - к Руссо и Гоббсу.


> Конечно, ведь это большинство конкретно и реально.


Вы фатально ошибаетесь в первой части: большинство реально, но не конкретно, миллионы носителей языка никогда не смогут сговориться, чтобы создать устраивающий всех словарь. 



> Смешно, но при чем здесь русский язык?


Еще раз повторю: литературный русский язык - условность. Вы вправе ее не признавать, но отказывать другим в праве ее признавать - смешно. Если я говорю, что ваша (например) речь не соответствует нормам литературного языка, вы можете возразить, что этих норм не признаете. Тем не менее, факт остается фактом: ваша речь не соответствует правилам, которыми определяется литературный язык. И не будем спорить о терминах, понятие "литературный язык" вполне конкретно, вот одно из определений:  "обработанная форма общенародного языка, обладающая определенными нормами в грамматике, лексике, произношении и т. п., противостоящая диалектному языку и просторечию по своему культурному и социальному статусу".
Ну нет тут предмета для спора: русский язык, как и любой другой, состоит из литературного и не литературного, обе русские, обе правильные, но имеют разный статус. Говорите, как хотите, но позвольте и другим относить вашу речь или ее элементы к той или иной части русского языка.
Да, часто, говоря, что речь "неправильная", не подчеркивают, что она всего лишь не соответствует правилам литературного языка. А ведь такая неправильность принципиально отличается от неправильностей иностранца (то есть ложить - всего лишь не литературно, а лежить (=класть) - просто неправильно).
Возможно, говоря о речевых ошибках, надо чаще обращать внимание на это важное различие.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Maroseika said:


> Конечно, право. Большинство не может ошибаться в отношении языка, ведь язык - продукт стихийного творчества массы носителей. Язык не портится, а развивается по своим внутренним законам. До некоторой степени проявление этих законов можно сдерживать административными мерами, и это даже полезно, чтобы стихийный язык не стал хаотическим. Но - только до некоторой степени, иначе литературный язык превратится в нечто архаичное и неподвижное. Так что вся тонкость в том, чтобы правильно определять тенденции и те критические моменты, когда та или иная не литературная форма становится настолько распространенной, что ей уже необходимо придать статус варианта нормы или даже новой нормы.
> Но заниматься этим должны специалисты, а не отдельные носители языка, чей языковой кругозор неизбежно ограничен личным опытом. Эти носители вольны говорить так, как им заблагорассудится, но литературной нормой всегда будет называться только то, что зафиксировано словарями. Это не идеология, не диктатура, а всего лишь вопрос определения: говорим мы на литературном языке или на не литературном. На русскость обоих никто не покушается.


 Страшно подумать, в каких ужасных условиях жили люди на протяжении тысяч лет до появления первых специалистов со словарями.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

> Общественный договор никто никогда не подписывает, потому он так и называется.


Неподписанный договор называется филькиной грамотой.


----------



## Maroseika

cheburashka Gena said:


> Неподписанный договор называется филькиной грамотой.



Я бы вам все-таки рекомендовал ознакомиться с понятием общественного договора.
И на всякий случай: филькиной грамотой называется безграмотно составленный документ. А общественный договор - не документ. Это то, что признается большинством общества, но нигде формально не записано.



cheburashka Gena said:


> Страшно подумать, в каких ужасных условиях жили люди на протяжении тысяч лет до появления первых специалистов со словарями.


Да ничего страшного, просто у них не было литературного языка. Как, впрочем, и литературы. А с возникновением литературы неизбежно возникает необходимость упорядочения языка.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

> Да ничего страшного, просто у них не было литературного языка.


Как же они жили-то без него все это время?!



> А общественный договор - не документ. Это то, что признается большинством общества, но нигде формально не записано.


А если что-то где-то не записано, то этого и не существует. Ваша логика.


----------



## e2-e4 X

gvozd said:


> Карочи, у нас димакратея. Пешу как хачу и атвалити. Форум болше нинужен. Ура!


Это вы, *gvozd*, глупость сказали. Есть разница между правилами логичными и правилами, лишёнными логики.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Maroseika, я уже начал переживать за ваше здоровье. Вы там себя хорошо чувствуете? Просто очень эмоционально реагируете, близко к сердцу все принимаете. Если что, давайте ваш с Гоббсом договор, я все подпишу.


----------



## gvozd

e2-e4 X said:


> Это вы, *gvozd*, глупость сказали. Есть разница между правилами логичными и правилами, лишёнными логики.



А Вы мне ответили глупостью в кубе. Тогда русский язык вообще надо запретить, ведь в нём чуть ли не напрочь отсутствует логика. Бант - ба́нты. Почему тогда бинт - бинты́? Одну букву поменяли - и всё, ударение ускакало в конец слова. Ах, ну да. Мы же до́говор не подписывали. Как хочем, так и будем говорить.


----------



## Ahu Lee

gvozd said:


> Карочи, у нас димакратея. Пешу как хачу и атвалити. Форум болше нинужен. Ура!



плюсадин нах! (так, если чё(и так тоже), люди говорят) 



> Говорить надо со смыслом *и желательно красиво*



Так об том и речь -- "ложить" и "покласть" и иже с ними звучат как пенопласт по стеклу.. 



> Поразительно малое число людей владеют письменным русским языком



Есть такое. Я сам, признаться, пишу с большим количеством ошибок, а про пунктуацию вообще молчу. Но разница в том, что когда меня поправляют (делают замечание) я говорю "Cпасибо", а не вступаю в спор оправдываясь все тем же самым "большинством". У меня также есть проблемы и устного плана, как, например, ударение в слове "красивее". Меня многие мои знакомые поправляют, когда я делаю ударение на предпоследнее Е, я им в ответ улыбаюсь и тоже говорю "Cпасибо", т.е. я отдаю себе отчет, что я в данном случае говорю неправильно. Я не жду и не требую каких-либо реформ русского языка и не называю это нормой, понимаете? Просто, видимо, в моей семье кто-то из взрослых так говорил, что оказало свое влияние на меня и я стараюсь это исправить по мере своих сил.



> Поразительно малое число людей владеют письменным русским языком, как родным или почти как родным. *Очень часто — фактически на уровне плохо выученного иностранного*.



Со второй частью вашего утверждения я не согласен в корне. Орфографические ошибки (spelling mistakes) свойственны в первую очередь именно носителям языка, т.к. мы всегда сначала учимся говорить на нашем родном языке, а только потом писать. Изучение же иностранного языка, увы, как правило, всегда происходит в обратном порядке -- вначале идет слово письменное. И потому плохо выученный иностранный и орфографические ошибки -- это две слабо коррелирующие друг с другом истории.


----------



## Ahu Lee

gvozd said:


> Как *хочем*, так и будем говорить.


Вот именно, что "как ХОЧЕМ"..


----------



## Maroseika

cheburashka Gena said:


> Как же они жили-то без него все это время?!


Как жили бесписьменные народы и народы без литературы? Об этом нетрудно узнать из литературы. Но вы, очевидно, хотите спросить, кто же присматривал за их языком? Да никто. Именно поэтому у бесписьменных (до недавнего времени) языков так много диалектов. Это ни хорошо, ни плохо, это просто их особенность.



> А если что-то где-то не записано, то этого и не существует. Ваша логика.


Вы где-нибудь подписывались под обязательством не обижать маленьких и не плевать людям на голову? Тем не менее, вы этого, скорее всего, не делаете.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Я очень рад, что с вами все в порядке. Правда. У меня столько мыслей в голове... Каждому из вас могу возразить чуть ли не на каждую строку. Но вас они только шокируют и вы все равно ничего не поймете.
 Замечу только, что и письменность и литература появились значительно раньше лингвистов с их познавательными и назидательными словарями. И прекрасно без них обходились.


----------



## Maroseika

cheburashka Gena said:


> Я очень рад, что с вами все в порядке. Правда. У меня столько мыслей в голове... Каждому из вас могу возразить чуть ли не на каждую строку. Но вас они только шокируют и вы все равно ничего не поймете.
> Замечу только, что и письменность и литература появились значительно раньше лингвистов с их познавательными и назидательными словарями. И прекрасно без них обходились.



Не сомневаюсь, что вы прекрасно обходитесь без словарей и лингвистов, как, впрочем, и они без вас. Может, на этом и порешим и пойдем каждый своей дорогой? Мы и так уже безответственно загадили ветку абсолютным офтопом, и модераторам давно уже пора было бы все это потереть.

*Призываю участников на этом остановиться.*


----------



## e2-e4 X

gvozd said:


> А Вы мне ответили глупостью в кубе. Тогда русский язык вообще надо запретить, ведь в нём чуть ли не напрочь отсутствует логика. Бант - ба́нты. Почему тогда бинт - бинты́? Одну букву поменяли - и всё, ударение ускакало в конец слова. Ах, ну да. Мы же до́говор не подписывали. Как хочем, так и будем говорить.


Как это отсутствует логика? Логики полнó. Разумеется, это не булевская логика и не логика предикатов, но тем или иным образом поле для противоречий она создаёт огромное. Есть, разумеется, и независимые положения, вроде бантов. Такие независимые положения меняются легче всего, потому что не наносят вреда при изменении. Если завтра некий человек будет говорить «банты́», то ни на что больше в его речи это не повляет, соответственно, не будет и поводов для беспокойства, связанных с банта́ми.


Ahu Lee said:


> Со второй частью вашего утверждения я не согласен в корне.


Это не вторая часть, а единственная… Всё-таки устный язык и письменный язык — разные языки, как по исходным единицам, так и по строению. Поэтому одним можно владеть, как родным, т.е. чувствовать его логику, а вторым — как плохо выученным иностранным (т.е. логики не понимать и просто пытаться использовать несколько правил, часто без особого успеха к построению красивой речи). Либо, кстати, более-менее наоборот — бывает, наверное, встречается такой случай при освоении иностранных языков, когда человек хорошо чувствует письменный язык, но теряется в устном.

Замечали, какие тексты иногда можно выкопать в интернете или в учреждениях? Полная аналогия с речью, наделённой большим акцентом, — так же трудно разобрать.

*PS*: Maroseika, перенести, наверно, надо бы… В соответствующую ветку.


----------



## Xorvestor

а можно сказать      Положи стакан на стол


----------



## Maroseika

Xorvestor said:


> а можно сказать      Положи стакан на стол



Наверное, это вопрос?

Да, так сказать можно, если вы хотите, чтобы стакан оказался на столе в горизонтальном положении. Но если стакан должен находиться в вертикальном положении, то только "поставить".


----------



## Xorvestor

спб за помощь


----------



## Xorvestor

я это имел в виду.Так значить можно сказать такое предложение ?


----------



## Maroseika

Xorvestor said:


> я это имел в виду.Так значить можно сказать такое предложение ?


Можно, но только если вы имеете в виду положить стакан горизонтально и собеседник понимает это. Иначе фраза звучит странно и неясно.


----------



## Xorvestor

Maroseika said:


> Можно, но только если вы имеете в виду положить стакан горизонтально и собеседник понимает это. Иначе фраза звучит странно и неясно.


 спб за помощь


----------



## Russianer

bubulac said:


> Hello,
> Could anybody explain what is the difference between класть/положить and ставить/поставить ?
> 
> Thank you,
> C.



Ложить- размещать в положение лёжа, горизонтально..
Ставить- размещать в положение стоя, вертикально.. 

Класть, ставить - незаконченное действие , начать размещать , но не закончить.
положить, поставить- законченное действие. 

Незаконченное действие= это несовершенный вид глаголов, отвечает на вопрос "что делать?"
Законченное- совершенный вид, "что сделать?", в английском часто переводится перфектом..


----------



## rusita preciosa

Опять это "ложить"  



rusita preciosa said:


> *ложить*????? Good god.
> 
> *To Russian language learners: please never ever use that word*.


----------



## SamSim-18

rusita preciosa said:


> *ложить*????? Good god.
> To Russian language learners: please never ever use that word.


Почему вы запрещаете иностранцам говорить ложить, если в русском языке так говорят?


----------



## Sobakus

SamSim-18 said:


> Почему вы запрещаете иностранцам говорить ложить, если в русском языке так говорят?
> Вы сами-то как я погляжу из Филадельфии.



Не из, а в  От иностранца _ложить_ и вправду будет выглядеть довольно нелепо, хотя это не отменяет существование этого слова в языке (что тут пытались опровергнуть).


----------



## Maroseika

SamSim-18 said:


> Почему вы запрещаете иностранцам говорить ложить, если в русском языке так говорят?


Позволю себе ответить за rusita preciosa: потому что здесь изучают нормативный язык.
11. Use accepted written forms.
This is a dictionary forum, where students come to learn: correct capitalization, grammar, spelling and punctuation are mandatory.


----------



## SamSim-18

Вопрос звучал так:


> ...Could anybody explain what is the difference between класть/положить...



На вопрос ответили:


> Ложить- размещать в положение лёжа, горизонтально..
> Ставить- размещать в положение стоя, вертикально..



Ответ верный. В чем заключаются претензии?


----------



## igusarov

SamSim-18 said:


> Почему вы запрещаете иностранцам говорить ложить, если в русском языке так говорят?


Неужели Вы хотите снова начать все те взаимные нападки, которые и так растянулись тут на полсотни постов? Ответ на Ваш вопрос можно найти в Яндексе по запросу "не ложьте зеркало в парту".


----------



## SamSim-18

> Неужели Вы хотите снова начать все те взаимные нападки, которые и так растянулись тут на полсотни постов?


Я ничего не начинал.


> Ответ на Ваш вопрос можно найти в Яндексе по запросу "не ложьте зеркало в парту".


Цитата из статьи:


> Здесь, кажется, комментарии излишни. Нет в нашем языке слова ложить,         ну нет – и все.


 Я не знаю про какой язык они там говорят, а в русском языке есть слово ложить, ну есть - все!


----------



## Maroseika

SamSim-18 said:


> На вопрос ответили:
> 
> Ложить- размещать в положение лёжа, горизонтально..
> 
> Ответ верный. В чем заключаются претензии?



Ответ неверный. Слово "ложить" означает ровно то же, что и слово "класть", но не является в настоящее время нормативным (хотя во времена Даля являлось).

Нет ничего плохого в том, чтобы язык изучали и в его не нормативной части. Но в отличие от носителя языка иностранец не варится в его среде с детства и не может отличить формально правильной, но не нормативной формы, от нормативной. Вы оказываете иностранцу весьма дурную услугу, валя в кучу все эти формы на том лишь основании, что они встречаются в языке. Что вы скажете об учебнике английского, в котором бы формы ain't, gonna, wanna и проч. давались бы в одном ряду с нормативными и без объяснения, где и когда такие формы могут встретиться? 
В результате безответственного самоутверждения иных "советчиков" иностранец просто попадет в неловкую или идиотскую ситуацию, смешивая нормативные и не нормативные слова и обороты. Будьте милосерднее, люди.


----------



## SamSim-18

Что вы скажете об учебнике английского, в котором бы говорилось: "Никогда, низачто не говорите gonna и wanna. Нет таких слов в английском языке, ну нет – и все."?


----------



## gvozd

SamSim-18 said:


> Что вы скажете об учебнике английского, в котором бы говорилось: "Никогда, низачто не говорите gonna и wanna. Нет таких слов в английском языке, ну нет – и все."?



Это сравнение трамвайной ручки с пальцем.


----------



## rusita preciosa

SamSim-18 said:


> Что вы скажете об учебнике английского, в котором бы говорилось: "Никогда, низачто не говорите gonna и wanna. Нет таких слов в английском языке, ну нет – и все."?


No one said these words didn't exist. They exist, but they are simply wrong. If you write *wanna, gonna *or *ain't* in a test, these answers will be marked as wrong. It doesn't mean that there are no people who say that, but it is considered wrong as per the language norm. 

Same for ложить - it exists, but it is illiterate and sounds awful.



SamSim-18 said:


> Я ничего не начинал.
> 
> Цитата из статьи:
> 
> Я не знаю про какой язык они там говорят, а в русском языке есть слово ложить, ну есть - все!



By the way, the initial question was about the difference *класть/положить*, not between *класть/ложить*.


----------



## Sobakus

SamSim-18 said:


> Что вы скажете об учебнике английского, в котором бы говорилось: "Никогда, низачто не говорите gonna и wanna. Нет таких слов в английском языке, ну нет – и все."?



Вам по-моему чётко объяснили, что никто никому не запрещает говорить _ложить. _Вам просто советуют не осложнять жизнь изучающим язык. И да, отношение к нормативности в русском и английском языках совершенно разное.


----------



## SamSim-18

rusita preciosa said:


> Same for ложить - it exists, but it is illiterate and sounds awful.


  Для моих ушей слово ложить звучит словно музыка.


----------



## Maroseika

SamSim-18 said:


> Для моих ушей слово ложить звучит словно музыка.



Уважаемый SamSim-18, свойства ваших ушей - одна из последних вещей, интересующих тех, кто приходит сюда с вопросами о русском языке. Попробуйте все-таки осознать, что этот форум - не место, где можно потехи ради предлагать свой неординарный взгляд на общепринятое. Здесь изучают язык и помогают в его изучении. Если упоминаете не нормативную форму, имейте порядочность указать, что она не нормативна с точки зрения литературного языка. А изучающий как-нибудь сам решит для себя, каким языком пользоваться: литературным, разговорным, просторечным, не нормативным. Главное, чтобы он мог их различать.


----------



## Syline

rusita preciosa said:


> Same for ложить - it exists, but it is illiterate and sounds awful.


+1000

Даже не верится, что кто-то на полном серьезе так впрягается за это слово (для меня если оно и существует, то исключительно в безграмотной речи). Такое ощущение, что просто троллят.


----------



## klopp

(this sentence is from my gramamr book)

And what about when I can't know if the position of the item I am talking about is vertical or horizontal and if it is in the proper position or not?

for example:

<< А куда ты *положил* тетрадь? >> << В портфель. Онa лежит в портфеле >>

How do I know which verb to use to make the question?


----------



## Ёж!

You are not using it, so you don't care: _Она лежит в портфеле_. Only this way, unless something unusual is going on. In fact, copybooks are considered to lie almost anywhere, in any circumstances. Maybe because they're soft. You can say: «тетрадь стоит на подставке», but you can say «тетрадь лежит на подставке» as well. (On the other hand, «книга лежит/стоит на подставке» are both fine, too).


----------



## Ёж!

rusita preciosa said:


> Same for ложить - it exists, but it is illiterate and sounds awful.


It is illiterate, but it does not sound awful.


----------



## klopp

sorry I don't got this: what does it mean that since I'm not using the item I don't care? How does this help me to understand the right verb to use? For example there is another sentence I' m reading just now on the book 

<< куда ты *поставил* словарь? >>  << На полку >>

what is the difference between the two sentences?! why the other one verb now?

словарь is considered hard? 


p.s. I tried to read all this topic but it is a little bit messy


----------



## Ёж!

klopp said:


> словарь is considered hard?


      Exactly. But: «куда ты положил словарь?» — «в ящик/в портфель. Словарь лежит в ящике». Also: «куда ты положил тетрадь?» — «на полку. Она сейчас на полке». «Куда ты поставил тетрадь?»  – I would not say this (dunno for others). In fact, «куда ты положил словарь?» — «на полку» sounds fine to me. While «поставил словарь в ящик/в портфель» both sound very weird, especially the second. 

   As for the copybook, I meant that «она лежит» almost always, so you just take the default if you are not using it. Also, when something is not in use or is not felt in interaction, but is just carried, it's like the same as if it lay, no difference. The details are really hard, the question of the choice between these two verbs is classical, and no one has answered as far as I know.


----------



## klopp

and I thought that Italian was tough ... I love your language, but what a mess  

thank you


----------



## ahvalj

Ёж, as usual, is too philosophic for us, mere mortals. As to me, if I mean a vertical position of a book, I use «поставить», if I mean a horizontal (or a non-specified) one — «положить». Pretty transparent, I think. There is also a verb «деть» («куда ты дел словарь») to denote putting an object to a place where one cannot find it.


----------



## Ёж!

ahvalj said:


> As to me, if I mean a vertical position of a book, I use «поставить», if I mean a horizontal (or a non-specified) one — «положить». Pretty transparent, I think.


 But how harder it becomes with other objects, like plates, disks, forks, gadgets, etc. Also, how do I know whether the position should be vertical or non-specified. So it's really hard.


----------



## ahvalj

Ёж! said:


> But how harder it becomes with other objects, like plates, disks, forks, gadgets, etc. Also, how do I know whether the position should be vertical or non-specified. So it's really hard.


OK, we can derive this in such a way that when an object is put to a place specified for this kind of objects, the verb will be «поставить», if put elsewhere — «положить» («поставить диск» — put it to a player, «положить диск» — put it somewhere, e. g. to a table). Plus, the original distinction between vertical and horizontal remains valid, so that a cd box can be «поставлена» if vertically or «положена» if horizontally.


----------



## lavverats

ahvalj said:


> ... As to me, if I mean a vertical position of a book, I use «поставить», if I mean a horizontal (or a non-specified) one — «положить». Pretty transparent, I think. ....


Aaand if you mean a diagonal position of a book, what then? "Посталожить"???
Just kidding...


----------



## ahvalj

lavverats said:


> Aaand if you mean a diagonal position of a book, what then? "Посталожить"???
> Just kidding...


«Прислонить».


----------



## Ёж!

ahvalj said:


> OK, we can derive this in such a way that when an object is put to a place specified for this kind of objects, the verb will be «поставить», if put elsewhere — «положить» («поставить диск» — put it to a player, «положить диск» — put it somewhere, e. g. to a table).


 I am ready to accept this (I used the word 'active position', which may be a worse fit); yet: «положить стопку книг на шкаф» (which stack is huge and vertical); «поставить шкатулку на шкаф» (the contrary); «положить/поставить видеокамеру куда угодно» (have no idea which one to choose, no matter how you rotate it...); «поставить весы на пол» (you are ready to use it and then push back under the bed; but is the floor a specified kind of place for it?), «положить тетрадь в стопку» (even if the copybooks are set vertically), «положить блин на тарелку» (you could think the plate is its designated place)...


----------



## ahvalj

Ёж! said:


> I am ready to accept this (I used the word 'active position', which may be a worse fit); yet: «положить стопку книг на шкаф» (which stack is huge and vertical); «поставить шкатулку на шкаф» (the contrary); «положить/поставить видеокамеру куда угодно» (have no idea which one to choose, no matter how you rotate it...); «поставить весы на пол» (you are ready to use it and then push back under the bed; but is the floor a specified kind of place for it?), «положить тетрадь в стопку» (even if the copybooks are set vertically), «положить блин на тарелку» (you could think the plate is its designated place)...


«Шкатулка стоит» and «весы стоят» — this is their default working position; when they «лежат», they are «опрокинуты». The same about a camcorder. As to «тетрадь» and «стопка книг», I cannot imagine myself putting them vertically on a shelf or a closet and calling this action «положить».


----------



## Ёж!

ahvalj said:


> «Шкатулка стоит» and «весы стоят» — this is their default working position; when they «лежат», they are «опрокинуты». The same about a camcorder. As to «тетрадь» and «стопка книг», I cannot imagine myself putting them vertically on a shelf or a closet and calling this action «положить».


Sorry. I meant напольные весы. As for the camcorder, I agree: it really cannot stand, it can only lie (sorry!), because it is transportable (so no special place). Only sometimes would I say it stands because it can be rather huge... As for the vertical stack of books (the books are horizontal), it cannot стоять, and I don't see how to distinguish it from the шкатулка, unless making a new rule. And if there are «коробки» on the shelf, one can really verb them however one likes... Another word is «миска»: I don't know how good is «на крыльце лежит миска для кошки».

Edit: well, I see: the stack inherits its verb from the books.


----------



## Ёж!

So, I see: all in all, your rules work, but one never knows which way they turn.


----------



## ahvalj

«Миска/тарелка/кастрюля стоит» — this belongs to the paragraph about the working position or a specified place. When on the floor, the dish will be rather characterized as «лежала», especially if upturned. Anyway, there is some pretty standard approach a native speaker follows (I. vertical/horizontal + II. specified/casual) and this is what one can advise to a student of the language. The rest comes with practice.

By the way, a camcorder «стоит» when it is working or is placed bottom down, otherwise it «лежит».


----------



## Ёж!

ahvalj said:


> Anyway, there is some pretty standard approach a native speaker follows (I. vertical/horizontal + II. specified/casual)


 So, here goes our philosophy, in its nutshell.


----------

